# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  مجموعة تطبيقات للايفون

## mohamed73

*1- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*      هل تعاني من مشكلة النسيان ؟ والمشكلة  الأكبر بالنسبة لك هى تذكر تواريخ نهاية بطاقتك الشخصية أو رخصة القيادة أو  جواز سفرك أو إقامة الخادمة أو السائق الخاص… والعديد من البطاقات  والأوراق الشخصية المهمه… وأحياناً يفوتك الموعد وتذهب وتقرر الجهات  الرسمية تغريمك لمخالفتك موعد التجديد وربما قيمة المخالفة تعادل قيمة  تجديد هذه البطاقة. تطبيق EndDateCards يساعدك على حل هذه المشكلة حيث  يقوم بتنبيهك وتذكيرك لنهاية بطاقاتك المضافة للتطبيق وأوراقك الشخصية ..  قبل انتهائها بشهرين حتى آخر يوم… التطبيق يخدم جميع شرائح المجتمع سواء  أفراد أو أصحاب منشآت خاصة أو رجال أعمال أو مؤسسات وإلى غير ذلك وهو تطبيق  مجانى ليوم واحد فقط للعرض في آي-فون إسلام فسارع بتحميله ولا تنسى قبل أن  يصبح غير مجاني. *EndDateCards* *مجاني *    *  
المطور*Duwail   *الحجم*2.0 ميجا *الإصدار*1.0*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *2- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*       يهدف إلى مساعدة المسلم على المحافظة على  صلاة الفجر كل يوم. المنبه يعمل بدقة صيفا شتاءا، و لا حاجة لضبطه خلال  السنة، ذلك أن أوقات الإستيقاظ متغيرة تضبط بالنسبة لوقت الفجر  المحسوب. يمكنك التحكم بالوقت الذي ترغب عنده بالإستيقاظ و ذلك بعدة دقائق  إلى نصف ساعة قبل أو بعد وقت الأذان. كما أن المنبه يوقظك بعدة أصوات من  الطبيعة تختارها كصوت الديك أو ماء الوضوء المتدفق، أو طيور البحر، أو  زقزقة العصافير. وأختار المبرمج هذه  الأصوات وليس الأذان لأنه ربما تستيقظ قبل الموعد وتدخل إلى الخلاء ويعمل  الهاتف بالداخل وهذا شيء لا يجوز. التطبيق يونيفرسال وذو تصميم جيد ومجاني  فسارع بتحميله وجزا الله القائمين عليه خير الجزاء. *Fajr Alarm منبه صلاة الفجر - Year round Dawn time calculator and prayer alarm clock for the "four seasons"* *مجاني *   *  
المطور*Yousef Mannaa *الحجم*10.6 ميجا *الإصدار*1.0*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *3- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*      أحياناً كثيره نقوم بتصفح الإنترنت ونجد  مقالات هامة أو اخبار معينة نريد قرائها لكن الوقت لا يكفي لذلك، أو تزور  موقع معين به أخبار مهمة ولا تجد نظير لها بمواقع أخرى وعيب هذا الموقع أنه  يحتوى على كم كبير جداً من الإعلانات بشكل مزعج، الحل هو موقع وتطبيق  Readability. فكرة عمل هذا الموقع والتطبيق هو انك تستطيع تقوم بزيارة أي  موقع بشكل تقليدي وتجد خبر ما تريد فيعطيك خيارين الأول هو القراءة الآن  وعندها يقوم بإزالة جميع الإعلانات والروابط وكل شيء بالصفحة ويبقي لك فقط  الخبر كي تستطيع قراءته بتركيز وبدون تشتت، كما تستطيع اختيار القراءة  لاحقاً لتعود إليه في أي وقت سواء من داخل التطبيق نفسه أو من متصفحك  بالكومبيوتر الشخصي، تطبيق رائع وفكرة جيدة وقد قامت أبل باختياره أفضل  تطبيق لهذا الأسبوع وهذا يوضح أهميه الكبيرة. *Readability™* *مجاني *         *المطور*Readability, LLC *الحجم*8.9 ميجا *الإصدار*1.0.1*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *4- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*      تطبيق Hookt Messenger هو أحد تطبيقات  المحادثة عبر منصات التشغيل المختلفة مثل الواتس آب وفايبر وشات أون وغيرها  حيث يمكنك من المحادثة مع اصدقائك وإرسال الفيديوهات لهم والصور والنصوص  وغيرها، التطبيق يضم مجموعة من الإيموشن الجديدة والطريفة مثلما يبدو  بالصوره، يعيب فقط التطبيق عدم توافره بشكل واسع وستجد صعوبة في العثور على  أصدقائك. *Hookt Messenger* *مجاني *       *المطور*airG Inc. *الحجم*8.9 ميجا *الإصدار*1.6.1*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *5- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*      تطبيق TwitBee هو أحد تطبيقات تويتر  المجانية والرائعة. التطبيق ذو تصميم جيد ويمكنك من معرفة أكثر الهاش تاج  صعوداً ويقدم لك صور لها وبه بعض المزايا ليست موجوده ببعض تطبيقات تويتر  الأخرى مثل معرفة الردود علي أي تويته وعدد الريتويت لها وفي حالة وجود  رابط بالتويته قم بالسحب جه اليمين عليها ليظهر لك استعراض سريع للرابط كما  بالصورة فيظهر لك أول أسطر من الموضوع الخاص بالرابط، كما يوجد به ميزة  إزالة الدعاية والسبام الذي يظهر أحياناً ، تستطيع تشغيل الفيديوهات من  داخلة ومشاهدة الصور وغيرها، تطبيق جيد يستحق التجربة خاصة لعشاق تويتر*TwitBee* *مجاني *      *المطور*Moonui Inc. *الحجم*6.4 ميجا *الإصدار*2.0*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *6- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*      أكثر من 5 ملايين تحميل لتطبيق Splashtop  Touchpad واختارته أبل من افضل 20 تطبيق مدفوع لعام 2011 بالإضافة لوصوله  كأفضل تطبيق أدوات في أكثر من 60 دولة كل هذا يدل على قوة التطبيق، هذا  التطبيق يحول الآي فون او الآي باد الخاص بك إلى  لوحة تحكم لا سلكية  باللمس في جهاز الكومبيوتر الخاص بك وتظهر لك لوحة مفاتيح أو تتحكم بالماوس  كما تجد جميع الأزرار مثل الإتجاهات وزر Tab وغيره كما يظهر بالصورة، لكن  لاحظ لابد أن تقوم بتحميل برنامج بالكومبيوتر الخاص بك سواء كان ويندوز أو  ماك ليكون أداة الإتصال بين هذا التطبيق وجهازك وتستطيع أن تجد تطبيق جهازك  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ، سارع لتحميل التطبيق قبل أن يعود إلى سعره الأصلي 5 دولار. *Splashtop Touchpad* *مجاني *      *المطور*Splashtop Inc. *الحجم*5.7 ميجا *الإصدار*1.6.5.1*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *7- تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:*      تطبيق mList عبارة عن تطبيق لإدارة مهام  الآي فون الخاص بك يزودك بمذكّر عملي لأداء مهامك التي لا تستدعي أكثر من  دقيقتين. حيث يقدم لك قائمة الإشارة بالأصبع سهلة الاستخدام، لجدولة  المكالمات والرسائل القصيرة، والبريد الإلكتروني والمهام التي تريد إنجازها  بمنتهى السهولة. وهو يبادر بتنفيذ المهام بالنيابة عنك، فهو ليس مُذكّرًا  تقليديًا يكتفي بتذكيرك بمكالماتك ورسائلك وبريدك الإلكتروني فحسب بل يهتم  بأدق التفاصيل، وسواء كنت تستخدم يدك اليمنى أو اليسرى، فسوف يظل بإمكانك  الاستمتاع باستخدامه بمنتهى السهولة. تطبيق جيد وتم تطويره بأيدى عربية. *mList (To-do List / Task Manager)* *مجاني *     *المطور*TAYA IT *الحجم*16.7 ميجا *الإصدار*1.6.7*التقييم* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## جبار06

منتدى جميل جدا واشكر الاخوة المشرفين عليه ومزيدا من الاجتهاد ....

----------


## barite

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## الوسيط الذهبي

مشكور ما قصرت

----------


## ABDELBAST

merci!!!!!

----------


## ABDELBAST

merci beaucoup

----------


## ABDELBAST

choukran jazilan

----------


## youqas

شكرا شكرا

----------

